# just a worm? i hope



## ksquared (Jan 21, 2007)

Anyone seen these before? From reading around threads it sounds like this is just a miniature red worm possibly. I found it in the water section of one my tanks.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Has it remained red? I frequently find nemerteans in my tank that are that blood red color because they have just eaten a fruit fly.


----------



## ksquared (Jan 21, 2007)

Corpus Callosum said:


> Has it remained red? I frequently find nemerteans in my tank that are that blood red color because they have just eaten a fruit fly.


i got rid of it right away. i actually dont have any frogs or flies in the tank curently


----------

